
Crossfeed – more natural sound for headphones? - jensgk
http://www.meier-audio.homepage.t-online.de/crossfeed.htm
======
jensgk
I recently came across the crossfeed concept. I think it does make the sound
in headphones much better. It seems to be a very simple and natural thing to
use, so why isn't it more popular?

